
Travel Through Space Using AR with Solar Simulator (Project Tango) - omarshaikh
https://developers.googleblog.com/2016/04/travel-through-space-with-project-tango.html
======
eshlefest
I saw these guys demo the project at the Academy of Sciences in San Francisco,
it was awesome.

